# Pre Cycle prep



## Kafka82 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi guys - not sure this is the right section - but I have a question

Assuming you re not in TRT do you do a particular diet protocol before starting a cycle with any AAS.? I don't remember where but time ago I saw an article where they were explaining that doing a keto similar diet for a couple of week before starting a cycle might help the body to be in a more anabolic state and absorb more the juice.

Is there any evidence ?


----------

